# Renter's Insurance



## jmnewbold2

Boa tarde! I am finalizing a contract to rent an apartment, and wanted to know if it’s customary to carry renter's insurance in Brazil? This is common practice in the USA, where the renter carries an insurance policy to insure their goods (clothes, TV, electronics) should something happen in the apartment (fire, theft, etc). In my contract, it appears the property is covered up to a certain amount, but I don’t see anything in the contract regarding coverage of personal items. Is it customary to purchase a renter's insurance policy, and if so, how do you go about obtaining a policy? Any guidance would be appreciated. Obrigado!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

You can go to any insurance broker or even your bank, and get insurance for your belongings in a home.
It isn't expensive.

Most people don't bother actually, except the richer people. So when the poor get their homes flooded or burned down, they lose everything. 

Insurance for personal effects, such as a Rolex watch (stupid in Brazil, - one can die because of it,) on the street, is much more expensive of course.

Edited to add:
I just noticed, you are in Campinas. I am down the road from you in Salto. A 40 minute drive.


----------

